# Congrats to KPI and Erie rider for the first place



## BIG JOHNSON (Aug 31, 2005)

Congrats to Kenny, Dave and Ryan for the first place finish in the Erie outfitters tourney today. They ended up with a very large 42.25 lb bag. Nice job guys! 

Sent from my C811 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Hey awesome awesome wtg guys. Nice bag. BD

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

Congrats to the guy (don't remember his name; Senior Moment) that took BIG Walleye, over 11 pounds, off The Castle in Vermilion.....Walleye top 3 (I think) all fished Ashtabula, so the BIG Walleye came locally!

Top perch (30 fish at 22+ pounds) came from Conneaut....no locals caught much perch at all.


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice job men! 

Enjoy the taste of victory!


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

Good job Ken and the rest of your crew.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the congrats guys. EO put together a nice little prize package for first. As part of the prize pack we won a walleye mount for the winning fish! Very nice prize and we are heading to the shop to drop it off shortly. 
Will be sure to post some pics when we get it back. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Good job! Thats some good fishin!


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Congrats to a great fishing team. You guys worked hard and it paid off. 
Enjoy your win! 

On a side note to Ryan the rookie on board fishing his first tourney, you may have set the bar a bit too high for him right out of the gate.

Congrats again and it was fun hearing the two different Paces' voices on the radio Saturday. A tale of too Paces to say the least!

Dixie Chicken


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Awesome, well done!


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I want to thank everyone out there for a great time!!prefished with big al Johnson,and stan the man on Friday and found some fish. we setup there Saturday morning and pulled eight fish in a hour nothing huge. then we reset and starting getting the bigger ones second pass pulled three fish that went to the scales.it was our first win. special thanks to Dixie chicken and big al, my brother erie rider, and stan the man,and "the kid" ryan J. the fishing was so great up around bula, just amazing more guys did not run up there. I thought our bag would not have held up. very good times had a great day on the lake KPI


----------



## kozski10 (Jul 8, 2008)

Great Job Guys. Much deserved!






Congratulations. -Scott Koz



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## futurestrader (Dec 10, 2005)

Great too see you guys won the sausage!!! Both Paces are great fisherman and it was not their first Rodeo. Can you help the Browns and Indians now?


----------

